# Sometimes I just feel like I just want to get it and die or get over it. Whatever.



## CarolfromTX (Apr 12, 2020)

I know. Horrible sentiment. And I don't want Dave to get it, although he has rarely gotten any illness that is going around. But seriously. I am over this. Made masks for friends today. Never had a simpler, nor more stressful project.  Nor one I've felt better about. Worst Easter ever, including the one where my mother bought me a bizarre Easter hat with  two sprouting daisies on top. Gawd, I hated that hat! And to top it all off, my birthday is tomorrow. I've never put much store in birthdays. I've had some great ones, and some I'd rather forget. But this one? Oh, hell. Feeling rather sorry for myself. Sorry. Thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

You're a victim of the constant scare tactics being thrown at us now.  They're designed to do exactly what they're doing to most of us - make us worry.


----------



## Gaer (Apr 12, 2020)

Come on Carol, I've read your posts.  You're made of strong stuff!  You live in Texas,for God sakes!  Don't bend, don't fold, don't give up!  We will all get through this!  You and Dave will be back to normal in a few months!  Think about that, the future and what the two of you are going to do.  Tomorrow, when your birthday is here, cherish your husband and your life.  Eat ripe tomatoes, dance around the kitchen, play your music, do anything you love to do.  Live it up!  Everything will be all right!  Worry is like sitting in a rocking chair ;you don't go anywhere!
Anyway, That's my two cents.  Come on, you can do this!


----------



## C'est Moi (Apr 12, 2020)

Snap out of it, Carol!!!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 12, 2020)

Over 97% of people who contract the virus recover.

Good odds


----------



## jujube (Apr 12, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I know. Horrible sentiment. And I don't want Dave to get it, although he has rarely gotten any illness that is going around. But seriously. I am over this. Made masks for friends today. Never had a simpler, nor more stressful project.  Nor one I've felt better about. Worst Easter ever, including the one where my mother bought me a bizarre Easter hat with  two sprouting daisies on top. Gawd, I hated that hat! And to top it all off, my birthday is tomorrow. I've never put much store in birthdays. I've had some great ones, and some I'd rather forget. But this one? Oh, hell. Feeling rather sorry for myself. Sorry. Thanks for letting me vent.



I'm there in that boat with ya, Carol, and the oars are floating away...….LOL.  Happy Birthday a day early!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 12, 2020)

Come on, Carol! 
 I'm thinking you really are quite upset. See if you can explore these feelings with a therapist. Meanwhile, keep venting.


----------



## win231 (Apr 12, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> Over 97% of people who contract the virus recover.
> 
> Good odds


Certainly, but the whole idea is to make us think we're all going to die of it, when it's probably no worse than the flu.  When they come out with a vaccine, they're probably hoping people will be so scared, they'll line up in droves for it - whether it works or not.
I can hear it now:  "Remember in 2020 when we had to close down the whole planet?  To avoid that, get your shot NOW."
That used to work for the flu shot; not so much any more.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 12, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I know. Horrible sentiment. And I don't want Dave to get it, although he has rarely gotten any illness that is going around. But seriously. I am over this. Made masks for friends today. Never had a simpler, nor more stressful project.  Nor one I've felt better about. Worst Easter ever, including the one where my mother bought me a bizarre Easter hat with  two sprouting daisies on top. Gawd, I hated that hat! And to top it all off, my birthday is tomorrow. I've never put much store in birthdays. I've had some great ones, and some I'd rather forget. But this one? Oh, hell. Feeling rather sorry for myself. Sorry. Thanks for letting me vent.


Happy birthday - a day early! 

As for the rest of life, look forward to tomorrow - one day at a time.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 12, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I know. Horrible sentiment. And I don't want Dave to get it, although he has rarely gotten any illness that is going around. But seriously. I am over this. Made masks for friends today. Never had a simpler, nor more stressful project.  Nor one I've felt better about. Worst Easter ever, including the one where my mother bought me a bizarre Easter hat with  two sprouting daisies on top. Gawd, I hated that hat! And to top it all off, my birthday is tomorrow. I've never put much store in birthdays. I've had some great ones, and some I'd rather forget. But this one? Oh, hell. Feeling rather sorry for myself. Sorry. Thanks for letting me vent.


 Well Happy Birthday for tomorrow Carol, you share your birthday with my daughter, whose had a horrible very upsetting  year for various reasons , then justr as she was coming out of that  she's struggling trying to make a living during this lockdown,  but she's stoical, mentally & physically  strong, and  the hardest worker I've ever known... ..if you're anything like her, you're gonna get through this, and come out even stronger the other end.

Happy Birthday to you..it's already the 13th now here... 44 years ago I was giving birth to my daughter   just about on this hour ... and just 4 days later it was my 21st birthday...

May you have a wonderful day....  and I hope things get much better for you soon...


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 12, 2020)

So far about 22,000 people have died in the United States from COVID-19 but 61,000 people have died from the influence this season.....think about that, three times more. 

I would be more worried about the flu but it rarely gets mentioned in the news.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 13, 2020)

Happy Borthday, hmm, Birthday Carol.  I’ve made you a cake.  It’s from a mix, of course, with fluffy white frosting and sprinkles, got to have sprinkles.  It’s a bit crummy where the frosting tore the cake, and a bit lopsided.  Watch the toothpicks.

The toothpicks keep the top of the cake from sliding off the bottom of the cake.  Learned this in my creative cooking class.  The candles are a bit big, well, huge actually but these days you have to go with what you got.  

And while I did lick the frosting off the knife I was using to spread the frosting on the cake, several times, I don’t have the virus so all is good.  I just took a little bite, wanted to make sure I didn’t poison you.  I swear I thought that powder I used last time was powered sugar.  Husband will get over that mistake eventually.

Anyway, everyone have a slice.  We will all survive-the virus, maybe not my .


----------



## IrisSenior (Apr 13, 2020)

Oh yes, more people have died from the flu but remember this is not over yet and from the many posts I have read of others going out shopping, visiting others and gathering in groups and those thinking they will go stir crazy from all the isolation.

This virus is CONTAGIOUS:

adjective: *contagious:
"(of a disease) spread from one person or organism to another by direct or indirect contact "a contagious infection"*

Sorry for venting but I just can't seem to let this go and maybe I am getting frustrated about this too.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 13, 2020)

IrisSenior said:


> Oh yes, more people have died from the flu but remember this is not over yet and from the many posts I have read of others going out shopping, visiting others and gathering in groups and those thinking they will go stir crazy from all the isolation.
> 
> This virus is CONTAGIOUS:
> 
> ...


... and at least doctors know how to deal with flu for the most part too... this time we're basically fighting an invisible enemy


----------



## Keesha (Apr 13, 2020)

win231 said:


> Certainly, but the whole idea is to make us think we're all going to die of it, when it's probably no worse than the flu.  When they come out with a vaccine, they're probably hoping people will be so scared, they'll line up in droves for it - whether it works or not.
> I can hear it now:  "Remember in 2020 when we had to close down the whole planet?  To avoid that, get your shot NOW."
> That used to work for the flu shot; not so much any more.


It’s far worse than the flu which is why so many people are dying from it. The people who don’t take this seriously are the ones to worry about. 
One can take this serious without being obsessed with it.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## StarSong (Apr 13, 2020)

Wishing you a very happy birthday, Carol.  

Our collective sacrifice of social isolation is working. The curve is flattening; the number of new cases and deaths are going down each day. Soon this phase of our lives will be in the past.  Please don't lose heart.


----------



## todalake (Apr 13, 2020)

Floridatennisplayer said:


> So far about 22,000 people have died in the United States from COVID-19 but 61,000 people have died from the influence this season.....think about that, three times more.
> 
> I would be more worried about the flu but it rarely gets mentioned in the news.


Another person that doesn't understand it.    COVID-19 is 10 times more deadly than common flu.   Using above numbers if would be 610,000 plus.   The reason I say plus is there are vaccines for common flu but not C-19.    The main reason is 22,000 is social distancing.   And season for C-19 is not over yet,  so 22k is low.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Apr 13, 2020)

As exit plans go, I think intentionally making yourself ill with the coronavirus is a bad idea - Personally, I don't want to be sick and miserable before I die.  Being dead doesn't scare me, but suffering certainly does.  And ponder this, if we weren't all resilient people here, how many of us would have lived long enough to join this Seniors site?  We all have bad days and weak moments, but tomorrow might be better!


----------



## chic (Apr 13, 2020)

Happy Birthday Carol. It's a lousy deal to have been born in April cuz of this virus. I understand how you feel. Next week will be my turn for a less than perfect birthday. Let's have a virtual birthday together ! 

Keep venting. It's good to let it all out every now and then. Many of us feel the same. It's healthier to have a good primal scream than to let all those emotions fester inside.


----------



## fmdog44 (Apr 13, 2020)

Carol, get up and go to the black board and write LIFE DOES NOT SUCK until the bell rings!


----------



## Floridatennisplayer (Apr 13, 2020)

todalake said:


> Another person that doesn't understand it.    COVID-19 is 10 times more deadly than common flu.   Using above numbers if would be 610,000 plus.   The reason I say plus is there are vaccines for common flu but not C-19.    The main reason is 22,000 is social distancing.   And season for C-19 is not over yet,  so 22k is low.



wrong


----------



## toffee (Apr 14, 2020)

trying to find a food slot is worse carol ..lol  chin up girl !!!!!!


----------



## GoGlo (Apr 14, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I know. Horrible sentiment. And I don't want Dave to get it, although he has rarely gotten any illness that is going around. But seriously. I am over this. Made masks for friends today. Never had a simpler, nor more stressful project.  Nor one I've felt better about. Worst Easter ever, including the one where my mother bought me a bizarre Easter hat with  two sprouting daisies on top. Gawd, I hated that hat! And to top it all off, my birthday is tomorrow. I've never put much store in birthdays. I've had some great ones, and some I'd rather forget. But this one? Oh, hell. Feeling rather sorry for myself. Sorry. Thanks for letting me vent.


 Your becoming depressed. I too went thru this recently. Turn off the news..turn on your  music. Do something different...
Call people you have not spoken to in awhile.Change up your day
..eat breakfast for dinner..and dinner for breakfast...whatever makes you ☺ happy.
This to shall pass. Your not alone.


----------

